# d20 Modern - Terminator: Rage Against the Machines (IRC)



## jezter6 (Nov 30, 2003)

Looking for players for an IRC d20 Modern/Darwin's World 2/Terminator: Future Fate game.

I'm looking to play Sunday afternoon/evening East Coast US time, most likely 6pm-midnight EST.

Basic campaign info can be found at: http://www.pacybersol.com/d20/terminator.html

Any interested takers can email me: alan@neogodless.com or find me on the EN World chat server.

I'm looking to start out possibly as early as Dec 13, depending on how fast I can get players.


----------



## jezter6 (Dec 9, 2003)

shameless bump to get some players...


----------



## jezter6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Re-bump, cuz it's been over a month and still no more hits


----------



## lp (Feb 1, 2004)

URL is bad, sounds really interesting, but I can't devote that much time to an irc game every sunday. Well.. maybe. Fix the url though, so we can see the goodies.


----------



## jezter6 (Feb 2, 2004)

lp said:
			
		

> URL is bad, sounds really interesting, but I can't devote that much time to an irc game every sunday. Well.. maybe. Fix the url though, so we can see the goodies.




Guess my web host went down sometime between now and then.

I'll try and get it up as fast as possible. Most of it is pretty standard, I just have a tweaked version of the Terminators as PC's from Mike Tresca's "Terminator Future Fate" pdf, as well as my own custom wealth to cash conversion table.

Other than that...it's...just post apocalyptic gaming.


----------



## Emiricol (Feb 2, 2004)

jezter6 said:
			
		

> Re-bump, cuz it's been over a month and still no more hits



 I'd have considered joining, but the date/time is smack dab in the middle of my own campaign.  Good luck though!


----------



## jezter6 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, since I have no players yet, the time could really be up in the air somewhat. I do work weeknights (east coast time), so the only time I have is weekends, later at night mostly...

Or, if anyone is interested, I could play a few days a week during the afternoon (like noon-3 pm)


----------



## jezter6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Still looking for d20 Modern players for IRC....


----------

